# Last aunt on father's side passed away



## debodun (Apr 25, 2017)

A cousin sent me a message through Facebook that my last surviving paternal aunt has passed away. She was 92 and suffered a stroke on Sunday morning. She was living in an assisted care facility. There were four siblings in that family, my father being the oldest,  then two sisters and another brother. They are all gone, now. I only have one blood uncle left now (on my mother's side) and he's not in the best health.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your Aunt's passing Deb, my condolences.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 25, 2017)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear this, Ruth.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2017)

My condolences to you Debodun.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 25, 2017)

Condolences. 

Hopefully you beat that 92 number.

Peace


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2017)

My deepest sympathy Debodun.


----------

